# A Day At The Range



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, our first Field shoot attracted a whole 7 shooters...myself included.  The rain finally stopped at 10:15 and we ventured out. Here is a few pics... Targets 1, 2 and 3 at Vingt Neuf Bowmen in Baltimore, MD. A lengthy 5 minutes from my house! :tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

At least I can shoot the 15-14 walk-up OK...:wink:

Views of the 64 WU and the 58 WU. We won't discuss this archer's scores on those targets.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

A few more. My good buddy Mike Kocsan shooting the toughest style around...Bowhunter.  No sight...no peep...nothing. Takes him about 30 seconds to setup a bow! :tongue:

A few more target views.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Yours truly shooting the 44 yarder. And yes...that arrow went into the X! :tongue: Maybe I need a camera on me more often. :wink:

The 45 yarder and a nice view of the pond that is along side this target.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmmmm, I believe this is what you call a 'conflict of interest'!!! :wink:

And finally AT's 'x in the spot' on the left and our club President on the right. He's not on Archery Talk...but we talk to him anyway. :wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Looks like a good day out.  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Man*

That looks like a fun day. The snow here has finally melted and temps in the low 50's. Actually got out in the back yard and shot my outdoor target for the first time since last fall. I feel it in the air! Our field season starts with the first field shoot May 18 in New Hampshire. We get like little kids getting everything set up for field. Why anyone would shoot indoors when the weather allows field shooting is beyond me!
Jbird


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, I have shot two 14 targets of animals so far this year. I should be out more, but being club president has made it tough. I am not happy with the shooting yet, but it is early.

I would love to have a range like that. I will have to take pics of our range Saturday when we shoot the state Animal Round Mail-in.

Tips forward, nocks back,

Arrow


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

It was beautiful on Saturday...high around 60 F...cut the lawn for the first time this year...removed weeds from the flower beds...then today...RAIN! We can't seem to string two good days in a row.  

Our start time was 10:00 and it didn't stop raining until 10:30.  So...needless to say...I'm sure most archers in our area looked out the window and hit the snooze alarm.  Oh well, its early in the season and MD has many shoots coming up. One thing I learned today...mdbowhunter needs *LOTS* of practice!!! :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool! If my arrows ever get here I am going to get out also. Weather in the 50's here, just like summer:wink:
John


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Pics look great Jerry

That is a pretty flat course:wink: You need to come down this way to get some practice in before heading back the the Billy Hill :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Pics look great Jerry
> 
> That is a pretty flat course:wink: You need to come down this way to get some practice in before heading back the the Billy Hill :wink:


Yes, its not very challenging. A few targets have a slight roll to the right, which will pull you that way if you don't pay attention. :embara: But, for the most part it is flat. Good for getting marks, etc.

I also belong to Harford Bowmen. Now that is a tough course. Uphills, downhills, side-hills...a little bit of everything. Good practice for the Hill Billy. :tongue:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice pics. We had our first shoot at Mayberry Sunday and the rain held off until everyone had finished shooting.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

*pics*

jerry
manage to get my good side on the pics
trent


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jerry I just noticed that those Cheetahs are still working for you.....:wink:

I thought they were to short now.:noidea:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Jerry I just noticed that those Cheetahs are still working for you.....:wink:
> 
> I thought they were to short now.:noidea:


Fortunately the Trophy Taker is like a mini-overdraw. I can use the 26.5" Cheetahs at my 28.5" draw length. :tongue: Problem is they are a little light on spine since I increased my draw length. Looking at different arrow options on OT2. Expect a phone call soon...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Fortunately the Trophy Taker is like a mini-overdraw. I can use the 26.5" Cheetahs at my 28.5" draw length. :tongue: Problem is they are a little light on spine since I increased my draw length. Looking at different arrow options on OT2. Expect a phone call soon...:wink:


I should be around tonight....


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Awsome pics, looks like a well put together range as well


----------

